# INR Billing



## jenbet25 (Jan 7, 2009)

What are the proper codes to use for INR done in the office setting??


----------



## kbarron (Jan 7, 2009)

*INR billing*

We use 85610QW and 36416 w/dx V58.61.


----------



## Cjcatty (Jan 7, 2009)

*inr*

I bill 85610 QW with 99211
Cathy Bay City Chapter


----------



## jenbet25 (Jan 8, 2009)

*thank you*

Does anyone know what codes 99363 and 99364 are used for???


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Jan 12, 2009)

Most carriers (MCR also) consider these codes to be bundled (to previous E&M) and do not pay separately.  

99211 can be used but appropriate documentation must accompany (e.g. counseling and/or exam etc).  There have been a lot of CERT audits on 99211 so I recommend ensuring the proper documentation is in place.


----------



## heatheralayna (Jan 12, 2009)

jenbet25 said:


> Does anyone know what codes 99363 and 99364 are used for???



We use these codes when a patient has their PT drawn at an outside lab (not by us) and our Dr is managing the coumadin.  We have a form created that our nurse completes, there are # of test requirements in particular # of days that must be completed.


----------



## debi7478 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Inr*

we bill 99363 only after the 8th INR in a 90day period but not for Medicare then 99364 is used subsequent to that for every 3INR's done.  these must be consequetive without Inpatient status if that happens you go back to square one again.   We use the 99212, 85610 and 36416 because we have a COAG clinic in our group. 

tracking this is a challenge though


----------



## dmaec (Jan 14, 2009)

we bill 99211 & 85610QW  also


----------



## dtricia (Feb 17, 2009)

So do you have a doctor in the clinic-is that why you bill 99212, rather than 99211?
We are an oncology/ hematology clinic. Within the next 5 years or so we will be building a comprehensive cancer center and the idea of a coag clinic within our facility is being considered.  We are under the big umbrella of a hospital. Any comments on the finanacial benefit of doing it ourselves or letting the hospital set it up?


----------



## Footprints (Sep 25, 2009)

*inr dx?*



jenbet25 said:


> What are the proper codes to use for INR done in the office setting??



dx we use in my office is usually v58.69-(is it the right one to use?)
antoinette, danbury,ct


----------



## kbarron (Oct 1, 2009)

Now I have a MD who wants to use 99212...UGGGH.. First line on note states pt is well with no problems, Procedure PT    INR, he then states he chkd the skin and pt is to remain at 5 mgs. He also proceeds to list all the medications that pt is on. OHHH what to do and how to explain that they can't do this....


----------

